# I'm Back!



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Like the title says... Its been awhile.

The music's really been taking off lately.. Been mad busy!

But anyways you should be seeing me around more now.. And for those who said Hip Hop was always negative I would like for you to take a second and listen to the positive msg I portray:

http://youtu.be/9Q_XCx9Wrec

Take a listen and tell me what you think?


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

Not bad at all, good beats and a good flow, wouldn't mind having it on a cd to pop in my car to see how the beats sound on my system. I'm mostly a rock/nu-metal/metal guy but ill listen to anything if its good.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks bro... Yea it sounds real good over a sound system.. I got a nice setup in my car and it beats... I'll host it over a free website so you can download


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

I kno chronoboy aint the only one that listen to music in here...

Come on people lol


----------

